# Abandoned kittens - advice on hand-rearing



## curlymop (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, I foster for the RSPCA and we have just had 4 x 1 week old kittens abandoned in a bin. They are at the vets at the moment, warming up now. They were in box so no chance of finding their mum. Luckily we've got to them in time. 

I've only hand-reared kittens at 3 weeks and do not for long at all. The vet wants to put them down unless I can take them.

So, any advice on hand-rearing? I've read alot on the internet, as well as remembering it from doing it before. But the early stages are more likely to be the most critical, a time I don't have any experience in. 

I've had 2 sick cats before, so have experience of constant hand-feeding, injections, diarrhoea etc, so not much worries me, but I want to know if there's anything you can tell me to look out for to make sure these poor little things survive.

thanks!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just remember that as well as putting it in you have to help it out!

the first time we had to hand rear a kitten we lost it because we didnt know that 

Just massage their stomach and work it down to help them wee and poo. This is what their mother does when shes licking their stomach down towards their bum.

then its just the regular feeding and keeping them warm... i think


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

feeding every 2 hours day and night , use a warm moist cotton wool pad or tissue to stimulate their bodily function, keep them warm. Good luck


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Good grief, don't some people make you sick!

Hand rearing week old kittens is not all that difficult as long as they are healthy. Keep them warm, feed every two hours (this is going to be the hard part but you can reduce it to four hours by the time they are two weeks old) and make sure you stimulate them to urinate and defecate after every feed - that is the hard part. They won't defecate every time by the way.

Liz


----------



## curlymop (Nov 26, 2009)

I know, it's so cowardly, it was 1 degree yesterday, it was basically certain death. 

However, they survived the night and are actually feeding only every 4 hours so the vet think they may be older than they look as they seem to be ok. Poor little things are so lucky to be alive, I just hope they stay ok. 

Thanks for the advice, I'll keep an eye on massaging them all after feeding. I read they should poo about once a day - any advice on how many times they pee and poo generally so I can keep an eye out for any issues?


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Some people :nonod:

I'm glad you've got them and are caring for them. Bless them. I am sure they all have the potential to grow into strong and beautiful cats


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Are their eyes open yet?

Take them home as soon as they are warmed and fed and the vet clears them to go. It will be hard work but very rewarding!

I find a 2 ml syringe (no nipple just the syringe) is easiest and that Cimicat is the best accepted substitute. The vet should be able to give you both of these - obviously you will want a few syringes. If they are at least a week old the chances of success are very high so try to enjoy it. They will get horribly dirty but it's OK to bath them, just a very quick dip and towel dry and obviously straight back into the warm. Eventually hand feeding becomes positively comical when they start fighting each other for the syringe.

Liz


----------



## curlymop (Nov 26, 2009)

No, their eyes are still closed. They weren't feeding well but now they are doing better - however they won't suckle apparently so the vets are using a syringe rather than the bottle and teat. Is this normal? I've read that syringe feeding can drown kittens so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never yet managed to get kittens to suck on an artificial nipple, but they will suck the milk down from the syringe rapidly once they get the idea, at that point you don't even need to press the plunger, they just take it straight down. If you have any suspicion that any has got up their nose you just swing them, that's all.

If they are healthy they will quickly get used to the idea.

Tube feeding apparently is very easy and much quicker. I've never done it but if you could persuade your vet to show you how and give you the tubes that might be your best bet. A lot of vets don't seem to want to show you how to do it though. If you say where you are in the country there might well be a breeder near you who could show you how to do it.

Liz


----------



## curlymop (Nov 26, 2009)

Swing them?! I'm in South East London.

I'm picking them up tonight so we'll see. I'm going to be given a syringe and a bottle so we'll see which works best for them. I've got fleecy blankets, a couple of hot water bottles, a room thermometer for the box, a baby bottle sterilizer, some old clean towels, cotton wool pads to massage them with and some baby wipes too. Plus an alarm clock!! I know there are so many warnings that they may not all make it so I'm worried about that, but I'm looking forward to the challenge. 

I was meant to be going to my family for christmas day, it's only 10 mins down the road - I was wondering whether people have transported kittens before while they're being handreared or whether this is very dangerous to do? Obviously I'll keep them very warm and safe in the car. Do they mind much? How would you do this?

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck with the little ones, would love to see some pics if you have time( not that your gonna be busy or anything lol !!):blush:


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

I didn't have to handrear the kittens I fostered but I did have them from a week old with their mum who was... less than attentive.

I recommend getting syringes and using those to feed them. The ones I had were washed/massaged by their mum as soon as they'd fed so do that every single time you feed them as a matter of course. You're in for a tiring few weeks but it will be SO worth it when you see 4 healthy kittens running around. 

Good luck !!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes you can take them with you, just wrap them up warm, if it were me I would wrap them completely in a blanket if the weather is like this. I took a three day old kitten out in winter once as a visual aid for a talk I was doing. I just tucked her up my jumper, she was fine. A carrier or box would be recommended in your case rather than four of them up your jumper!

Swing them - only if they get milk up their nose mind - by putting your index finger so that it supports the head and neck, then you just sort of bowl them overarm, as if they were cricket balls, except of course not so hard and you don't let go! That's not the only way of doing it but it's the way I know.

Liz


----------

